
Uber gives API Developers 7 day's notice of end of access - chrsstrm
https://imgur.com/a/KJC745C
======
chrsstrm
Received an email this morning where Uber announced that access to their APIs
will be turned off in seven days unless you have an "existing partnership"
with them.

Full text:

 _Uber API Developer,_

 _As part of our ongoing privacy improvements, Uber is upgrading our Developer
API program with new access policies for third party applications over the
next few weeks._

 _We’re reaching out to you in advance to let you know that your application
will no longer have access to Uber’s public APIs starting June 13th, 2019.
Deeplinks into the Uber app will not be affected by this change._

 _If you have an existing partnership with Uber and believe you have received
this message in error, please complete this form._

~~~
camjohnson26
I remember when Facebook did the same thing. Used to you could access friends,
posts, likes, photos etc but the they nerfed it to only make a tiny subset of
their data available. Tons of great ideas for apps we’re shut down overnight.

When you rely on a 3rd party’s api you have to be very careful. Their
interests are rarely aligned with your own.

